# "Dragon Scale Crowntail" from Petsmart



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I picked up this guy from Petsmart! No name yet, I just wanted to share his pics with someone


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He isn't a dragon scale. He is a metallic color


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh! I'm not knowledgeable at all about the types/colors, so I typed what was on the cup. I just picked the one I liked the most  

P.S. Thanks for the info!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

lol, Petsmart likes to scam people with those labels. 99% their "dragonscale" Plakat's are regular color but sometimes you find a dragonscale in their


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not usually a big crown tail fan but wow! I love him he's beautastic


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice colors! He looks a little like the CT I'll be getting soon from Chard


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous guy!!! I have complained to petsmart so many times that they are mislabeling their fish! Its so aggravating, it's rare to actually ever find a dragon there.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG! That fish is amazing! I love him. That is a great find! Congratulations!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful fish! I got my MISLABLED Half-Moon Dragonscale from PetSmart. They had him labeled Super-Delta. He is my Avatar fish. His name is Neptune. I have a name idea! Pumpkin.... or Autumn though that's a girls name.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

My Petsmart labels their fish correctly. I got my DTHM from petco and they had him labeled as a veiltail, so I got him for $3 instead of $15. xD


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

love the metallic color. Good find!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! I named him Reek, which if you get it... I'm not normally so morbid, but it just came to me and I couldn't help it. 

At first he was very timid, he'd hide in the plants at the slightest movement in my room. Now he'll only do that if the movement startles him unexpectedly! He'll also swim up for food  More pics!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

I thought I'd post some more pics of Reek! Now that he's had time to adjust, he's a fiesty one  I also wanted to ask if that sorta... matte white-ness on his fins is normal?


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

He's so pretty! I love his face. He just has this look in his eye... Very cute. That white on his fins just looks like his coloring to me.

*EDIT* He also looks so much more relaxed and at home!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

He's beautiful! Love the fiesty flaring pics!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I'm so jealous. xD you're doing a great job with him.


----------

